# Just made indoor kiddie pool enclosure



## rj1965 (Dec 20, 2011)

5 ft kiddie pool for $10 from Lowe's. Bricks in middle to break line of sight to give Larry the illusion that his home is bigger than it really is. Trying to accommodate his appetite as much as possible with the new change by placing two different types of veggies-endive and spring greens. Two different hides and a "halfway" hide, which is the silk plants I bought from Michael's. 

I placed the light above a slab of smooth tile, as I heard the tile will hold heat in better and therefore attract the tortoise more. On the other hand, I'm not sure if the hard surface will be comfortable for him-maybe I should put down a layer of mulch, just plain dirt like everywhere else, or reptile carpes which resembles astro-turf.

I am going to have to move the light close to the to the tile than it is, as it is only getting to be 88 degrees. I read that you are supposed to keep the light at least 12 inches from the tortoise, but I feel I have no choice but to keep it about 8 inches away to keep him at 95 degrees. It is a 100 watt combo heat/uvb bulb, but I am thinking I should buy a 160 watt instead. 

Any suggestions regarding anything in the set-up would be appreciated.


----------



## Tony the tank (Dec 20, 2011)

rj1965 said:


> 5 ft kiddie pool for $10 from Lowe's. Bricks in middle to break line of sight to give Larry the illusion that his home is bigger than it really is. Trying to accommodate his appetite as much as possible with the new change by placing two different types of veggies-endive and spring greens. Two different hides and a "halfway" hide, which is the silk plants I bought from Michael's.
> 
> I placed the light above a slab of smooth tile, as I heard the tile will hold heat in better and therefore attract the tortoise more. On the other hand, I'm not sure if the hard surface will be comfortable for him-maybe I should put down a layer of mulch, just plain dirt like everywhere else, or reptile carpes which resembles astro-turf.
> 
> ...



Try measuring the temp 2" above the tile....also if you know someone with a solar meter.. You can measure uv output as you lower it.....But I wouldn't lower it ...without calling the manufacturer or using a UV meter... You do not want to expose the animal to more UV than he would in the wild...

That said..I have not measured any light(other than a megaray) that put out more than 200um at 12"...... 

Hope this helps..


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, if the temps on the tile are not >100 or so on the tile, your tort can self select exactly where to position himself. I think it is a nice option with an open tort enclosure.
Probably should make sure the UVB is no closer than 12" from his shell, I believe 12 to 18" is the distance span. I do believe that I have read that the UV from bulbs is far less than what the sun provides... and frankly, I think rocks and gravel get much much hotter outside. Of course, the torts may be elsewhere...
One thing my torts really like to do is bask at a slant. See if you can find some stones (river rocks?) and line one or two sides of the slate with them.
Looks really nice!


----------



## ascott (Dec 20, 2011)

Very cool digs  Also, if you are having an issue with keeping overall temps you can also add another heat source (head basking bulb or a ceramic heat emitter.....just a thought


----------



## rj1965 (Dec 21, 2011)

ascott said:


> Very cool digs  Also, if you are having an issue with keeping overall temps you can also add another heat source (head basking bulb or a ceramic heat emitter.....just a thought



Yeah, maybe I should look into getting one. Everywhere else is 70 degrees in the pool apart from the 90 degree tile. Thanks. Here is another picture.


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 21, 2011)

I like how you put those in the middle to break it up and sort of create little separate areas


----------



## DSaenz (Dec 21, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## ripper7777777 (Dec 21, 2011)

pdrobber said:


> I like how you put those in the middle to break it up and sort of create little separate areas




Agreed the divider idea is very cool.


----------



## chairman (Dec 22, 2011)

I have no personal experience with Russians, but I hear they are good climbers. Once upon a time I kept hingebacks, also good climbers, in kiddie pool enclosures and I had one tortoise who could constantly climb out. This is back when he was only about 4" SCL, maybe 5". He'd walk up against the wall, stand on his tip-toes, manage to get a scale or toe hooked up over the top edge, slowly pull himself up, teeter on the edge, and then unceremoneously PLUNK onto the floor. My recommendation would be to buy an additional kiddie pool, cut the bottom out of it, and place it on top of your existing pool rim-to-rim. You can secure it in place by drilling holes in the rims and using zip ties.


----------



## Nay (Dec 22, 2011)

Mike, very great point!! That cave, and that other hide will be like a step to the great outdoors.. good thing in your case that's just your living room!!
Yes they are notorious for finding something to get them up and over! Use this as is, and see how long it takes!
Nice pen though,untill he trashes it!! Hoe about before and after shots?
Nay


----------

